
The Point Organizes a $4.8 Million Series A For Itself - dskhatri
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/02/12/the-point-organizes-a-48-million-series-a-for-itself/
======
dskhatri
Remember seeing the (co)founder post on news.YC. Congratulations!

